

Tumblr will be joining Yahoo - twapi
http://staff.tumblr.com/post/50902268806/news

======
benackles
How many different ways have we heard the same thing?

> So what’s new? Simply, Tumblr gets better faster. The work ahead of us
> remains the same – and we still have a long way to go! – but with more
> resources to draw from.

Wow, someday someone's going to get caught plagiarizing. An acquisition rarely
leads to "more resources to draw from" and more often leads to neglect. Yahoo
clearly has a lot riding on this deal and will surely make a strong effort to
disprove the doubters on this one. However, unless they're banking the company
on Tumblr (doubtful), then it's hard to imagine more resources going into
Tumblr.

The only time a large company's resources bring value is when the acquiring
company has legal and lobbying resources a small upstart could never afford.
YouTube and PayPal are probably the best examples of this.

~~~
podperson
YouTube probably benefited from the deep pockets of Google since it had no
monetization strategy and used crazy amounts of bandwidth and storage
(especially for the time).

~~~
benackles
Bandwidth and storage costs were surely a growth pain. However, the thing that
was inevitably going to sink them was the $1 billion lawsuit they were facing
from Viacom.

------
tehwebguy
Signed off in true tumblr form:

    
    
      Fuck yeah,
      David

~~~
supercoder
Yeah maybe I'm just cynical.. but something about that just seems a little
forced, like 'look we're definitely still cool, see i swore!'.

Also comes off like he's slightly resisting the merge with Yahoo, which seems
a little strange given they've just dropped 1 billion on them.

~~~
tehwebguy
Totally possible. I was referring to how fuckyeahX.tumblr.com is a popular
formula for Tumblr blogs that focus on X.

------
artursapek
Why is it so common to refer to Yahoo! in the first person as "Marissa?"

I know she's the CEO, but I never hear anyone call Microsoft "Steve," Google
"Sergey and Larry," AirBnB "Joe," Apple "Tim," etc. Why is Marissa such a big
deal?

~~~
mark_l_watson
I think that her personal brand is a plus for Yahoo, so I doubt that she or
Yahoo! minds this.

------
stevewilhelm
> We’re not turning purple. Our headquarters isn’t moving. Our team isn’t
> changing. Our roadmap isn’t changing.

Spending 1.1 billion on a company that says it's "not turning purple" may have
some impact on morale in Sunnyvale and on Wall St.

------
laterzgatorz
Could someone explain something to me? When yahoo pays the 1.1B, who does that
money go to? Does it go to the original investors apportioned out based on how
much equity they have?

~~~
pbiggar
It goes to the stock holders. For a company at Tumblr's stage, probably about
55% of stock will be owned by VCs/angels/other investors, 20% by employees,
and maybe 25% by founders.

It will also include signing bonuses and golden handcuffs for employees,
though that will be tiny relative to 1.1B, so it probably doesn't change the
numbers much.

------
yvoschaap2
obviously worth a 'congrats' for a 7 year old company which build a pretty
great community...

Does an "all cash" deal imply something about Yahoo stock valued as bearish?

~~~
loceng
2 views \- Yahoo! values their stock more than their cash \- Tumblr and/or BOD
doesn't value Yahoo! stock as much as cash

